# England 11/3/2013



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got home from Germany after a 4 days of watching volleyball for my sister and I was itching to fish when I got up this morning! Decided to head out around 1 and give it a couple casts but a terrible wind was going straight across and the wind knots were not worth it  Went back at around 3 after the wind calmed down and the rain stopped. Third or fourth cast in and I was bringing it by a patch of weeds just next to the bank and as I was leading my rod tip over to avoid some flattened reeds a pike smashed the rattle trap and set the hook! Decided to have some fun since I haven't caught many pike so I loosened the drag and let him fight around and it was great! Landed him and popped the rattle trap out of his top jaw and he was still itchin to fight me! Gilled him really quick and ran inside to get a photo with him and get him measured! Got all of that done quickly and let him go before the neighbours thought I was throwing him in the pan! Measured him in at 26.5 inches!
After the release I decided to wait a bit and let things calm down since this spot is the only place I can fish around the pond. A couple casts out and I feel as if I'd hooked up to some branches. So I start to bring this in and as I gets closer the mystery thing starts to fight back. I look down to see a +30inch pike had taken the entire rattle trap into his mouth and was clamped down on my 30lb mono lead. Tried setting the hook but he was determined to hold the rattle trap in there. When he got bored just simply spat the lure and swam off leaving some leaves whipped up where he left  Upset that I lost him, but the bite is getting better!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish. My friend James is from England and has been trying to get me to come over there and fish with him.

He fishes for Carp and Barbel.......not very glamorous


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice one man! Glad to see youre still fishing, once you start youre hooked!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome!! The wind was worse this week than when they were calling for 80MPH winds last week.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Lyin Too said:


> Nice fish


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Pretty fish. My friend James is from England and has been trying to get me to come over there and fish with him.
> 
> He fishes for Carp and Barbel.......not very glamorous


Chris, everyone here is trying to get me to fish for those but I just can't bring myself to it! I would rather tire my arms out and stand on the bank all day than sitting there and waiting for those fish! There are some local pike fisherman where I live and once I get my license I'll be showin' them what I learned in Florida!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Nice one man! Glad to see youre still fishing, once you start youre hooked!


Of course I'm fishing Nathan! I could never stop! Is it possible to retire from fishing?!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Awesome!! The wind was worse this week than when they were calling for 80MPH winds last week.


Luckily for me the houses are creating a wind-break on one side and the trees on the other side of the bank still have a good amount of foliage so the wind isn't too bad. But when it starts it won't stop for a while!


----------

